# Made some glitter pumps!



## MelissaAnn (Jun 25, 2010)

I bought a pair of glitter pumps at Bakers a while back and havent worn them yet because I was feeling a little guilty buying them, so I took them back and decided to try and make some myself! Heres how they turned out..

http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/b...g?t=1277494415
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/b...g?t=1277494758


----------



## LC (Jun 25, 2010)

omg they totally look like you bought them that way!! great job, how did you do it?


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you! I got the plain shoes from Ross ($15!) and got the glitter and some spray adhesive from Hobby Lobby. Taped off the inside of the shoe, sprayed, and sprinkled the glue. It was a HUGE HUGE HUGE HUGE mess but they were worth it! I am going to Modge Podge them after the glitter has some time to set, to seal them, so all the glitter doesnt come off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_omg they totally look like you bought them that way!! great job, how did you do it?_


----------



## Babylard (Jun 25, 2010)

wow that looks cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gj


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 25, 2010)

Those look like you got them straight from the store!! They look great!!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 25, 2010)

Great project! This could also be a good way to spruce up some vintage finds


----------



## IBleedBeauty (Jun 25, 2010)

Those look great....what a great idea!!!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks ladies! Im in love with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im wearing them out Saturday night!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow you did a great job!  I am going to have to try this!


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 26, 2010)

They look amazing! I definitely have to try this!


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 26, 2010)

Really well made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great idea


----------



## kimmietrinh (Jun 26, 2010)

It looks great and not like a home job at all!


----------



## user79 (Jun 26, 2010)

Those are so cool! I want to try it in red glitter to get Dorothy pumps!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2010)

wow! these look freaking awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 26, 2010)

i don't know what you returned but these are super cute


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Those are so cool! I want to try it in red glitter to get Dorothy pumps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love that idea!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Junkie (Jun 26, 2010)

Great job! They look pro! Haha.

I was thinking about doing something similar awhile back but with rain boots!

The sealer was throwing me off tho! Thanks for posting this


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 27, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know, I mixed a ton of glitter into the Modge Podge, let the shoes set for a bit so the glitter on them could "settle" then painted on coats of MP, one at a time. I let them dry over night. Wore them out Saturday, to a busy club, and my feet got stepped on a few times, and they are still in perfect condition and the glitter doesnt shed everywhere!! HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Great job! They look pro! Haha.

I was thinking about doing something similar awhile back but with rain boots!

The sealer was throwing me off tho! Thanks for posting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Meisje (Jun 27, 2010)

What was the original surface of the shoe (was it leather, pleather, fabric...?)

I have a pair of tan fabric kitten heels that got a huge blue stain on them and I'm trying to figure out how to save them.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 28, 2010)

They were like a vinyl type material 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_What was the original surface of the shoe (was it leather, pleather, fabric...?)

I have a pair of tan fabric kitten heels that got a huge blue stain on them and I'm trying to figure out how to save them._


----------



## Singmeanything (Jun 29, 2010)

AMAZING!! I am going to try this!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 1, 2010)

Hot! That is so creative... they look better than the store bought ones... and to think I can salvage some stained shoes and customize the color... I'm yearning for some dark red and black ones... like a cherry red...or a super deep royal purple.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jul 1, 2010)

Im dying to make some more!! Let me know if you make some how they turn out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Hot! That is so creative... they look better than the store bought ones... and to think I can salvage some stained shoes and customize the color... I'm yearning for some dark red and black ones... like a cherry red...or a super deep royal purple._


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## BBJay (Jul 1, 2010)

Those are so adorable. I've got a pair of flats that look they they could really use some glitter now


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelissaAnn* 

 
_Im dying to make some more!! Let me know if you make some how they turn out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will definitely do that... I need to hit up my grandmother's house for crafting advice... she's kind of a glitter collector so I somehow imagine she has exactly what I need.


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 3, 2010)

Gorgeous! I need shoes like that in my life! I think it's time for a trip to the craft store!


----------



## spunky (Jul 3, 2010)

love them! they look fantastic, great job!


----------



## nunu (Jul 3, 2010)

Amazing!!


----------



## moonlit (Jul 3, 2010)

wowwwww those are hotttt


----------

